# Lost Cross Breed



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

HI ALL AM POSTING THIS FROM DOGLOST SITE, POOR MITE, 
IS 15 YEARS OLD DEAF AND PARTIALLY SIGHTED MALE CROSS BREED LOOKS LIKE LURCHER LOST IN ASHTON IN MAKEFIELD WIGAN, ANY HELP OUT THERE PLEASE GO ONTO DogLost AND PRINT OUT POSTERS LETS GET HIM HOME THANKS ALOT


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

mickyb said:


> HI ALL AM POSTING THIS FROM DOGLOST SITE, POOR MITE,
> IS 15 YEARS OLD DEAF AND PARTIALLY SIGHTED MALE CROSS BREED LOOKS LIKE LURCHER LOST IN ASHTON IN MAKEFIELD WIGAN, ANY HELP OUT THERE PLEASE GO ONTO DogLost AND PRINT OUT POSTERS LETS GET HIM HOME THANKS ALOT


I will help for this poor dog. I hope he will find his way back home. hmy:


----------



## bonnybreeze (Feb 23, 2011)

A dog matching this was found in morrisons carpark 20/3/2011.baxters ln st helens merseyside
had disc with the name levi on it,was taken by rspca or st helens dog warden.let me know if this is him,PS JUST RELIZED THE DATE ITS NOT MATCHING,SORRY.


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Hope its him!!


----------

